# 22 Zoll Monitor und Fenstermodus



## Chalyia (7. August 2009)

Huhu Leute, 

ich habe folgendes Problem und bin mir garnet sicher ob es hier rein gehört. 

Also dann schilder ich mal mein Problem. 
Ich habe einen 22 Zoll Mo1nitor und spiele WoW auf der Auflösung 1680x1050 im Fenstermodus. 
So das heißt das der Monitor net ganz ausgefüllt ist.  
Also klicke ich das Fenster auf Groß wenn ihr wisst was ich meine. 
Dann habe ich net mehr meine 150 Frames in IF sonder nur noch 36. 
Woran kann das liegen bzw. wie löse ich das Problem ohne auf den non Fenstermodus umzusteigen? 

MFG Chaly


----------



## sympathisant (7. August 2009)

die grafikkarte kommt nicht hinterher ...  schliesslich muss sie im vollbildmodus mehr berechnen.

was hast du denn für eine drin?


----------



## gOOvER (7. August 2009)

falsches Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chalyia (7. August 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> die grafikkarte kommt nicht hinterher ...  schliesslich muss sie im vollbildmodus mehr berechnen.
> 
> was hast du denn für eine drin?



Geforce 9600 GT also eig. nicht das problem oder?


----------



## Niranda (7. August 2009)

fenstermodus frisst mehr leistung als vollbild (non-windowed-mode), das ist normal.
Probier mal Dreifachbuffering aus... meine beiden highendkarten gehen auch in die knie in dalaran im fenstermodus.. =/


----------



## Chalyia (7. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> fenstermodus frisst mehr leistung als vollbild (non-windowed-mode), das ist normal.
> Probier mal Dreifachbuffering aus... meine beiden highendkarten gehen auch in die knie in dalaran im fenstermodus.. =/



Bringt leider 0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


NAja dann muss ich wohl im Vollen Modus spielen :/


----------



## claet (7. August 2009)

Also ich verliere keine 80% der fps - da stimmt doch irgendwas nich O_o
Bei mir verändert sich die Framerate ca um 10%...

btw. spiele grundsätzlich nur im fenstermodus. aber natürlich maximiert, hast du auch, oder?
also nicht das windows maximiert, sondern das, was man im wow einstellen kann.

*edit*
und dass deine beiden karten in dalaran in die knie gehen versteh ich auch nich. 

ich spiel mit meiner 4850 im fenstermodus in fullhd und hab null probleme.
alles auf max bis auf schatten und sichtweite


----------



## Chalyia (7. August 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Also ich verliere keine 80% der fps - da stimmt doch irgendwas nich O_o
> Bei mir verändert sich die Framerate ca um 10%...
> 
> btw. spiele grundsätzlich nur im fenstermodus. aber natürlich maximiert, hast du auch, oder?
> ...



Also ich habe bis jetzt immer nur den hacken bei Fenstermodus reingemacht.
Aber was bringt mir dann maximieren wenn ich dann die taskleiste usw net mehr sehe?
Dann kann ich doch gleich im vollbild modus zocken^^


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2009)

Ich muss im Fenstermodus spielen, habe zwei Bildschirme ohne gehts nichts, sonst kann man schwer mit der Maus switchen. Aber das die FPS in Keller gehen ist bei mir genau so. Du kannst aber das eigentlich so einstellen bzw. das WoW Fenster anpassen das du unten die Taskleiste hast, einfach maximiert rausnehmen und dann ist das wie son Fenster und oben auf vergrößern, dann gleicht es sich dem Bildschirm an und die Taskleiste bleibt unten erhalten.


----------



## claet (7. August 2009)

Ja ich spiele maximiert um auf den zweiten monitor switchen zu können, wie soramac sagt.

gegenfrage, wofür brauchst du die taskleiste?


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2009)

Denke mal umzuschauen, ob jemand in ICQ oder so geschrieben hat oder mal schneller in Firefox oder so zugehen.


----------



## Virikas (7. August 2009)

Taskleiste auf den zweiten Monitor schieben?
Oder alternativ WoW auf den zweiten Monitor schieben.
Schon haste maximiertes Fenster + Taskleiste..


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2009)

Hat er zwei Monitore, nein.


----------



## Chalyia (7. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hat er zwei Monitore, nein.



Richtig.
Ja Taskleiste für vids usw^^


----------



## claet (7. August 2009)

Also Soramacs ICQ Antwort hab ich noch verstanden (obwohl der Sound ja eigentlich auch so zu hören ist). 

Aber schnell Firefox switchen versteh ich nich - das kann Alt+Tab auch, und WoW verschwindet so und so dahinter.
und Taskleiste für Vids versteh ich jetzt gar nicht?!


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2009)

Was für eine ICQ Antwort?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (7. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> [..]ob jemand in ICQ oder so geschrieben hat [..]


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2009)

Achso.

Ja, wenn du im Vollbildmodus spielst, merkst du es ja nicht ob jemand geschrieben hat, außer man hat irgende in Addon in World of Wacraft wo man das sieht (kenn mich da aber net so aus) und mit dem Sound, glaub wenige haben den Sound ausgeschaltet, weil der einfach nervt, dauernt ääähoouuu , zumindenstens habe ich den ICQ Sound aus und als ich den anhatte und in World of Wacraft war, habe ich den auch nie gehört.


----------



## claet (7. August 2009)

naja gut, wie auch immer, entweder ich zocke oder ich chatte - mit einem bildschirm muss man sich halt entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



en zweiter monitor kostet doch heute echt nix mehr.. stell dir halt einen daneben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (7. August 2009)

Naja - ein zweiter Monitor loest aber auch nicht das Problem der doch sehr niedrigen FPS des TEs. Ich lasse WoW auch im Fenstermodus laufen und klar hat man da Einbussen - aber nicht so sehr, dass man dann nur noch ein Viertel der Frames hat. Was fuer eine GraKa der TE hat wissen wir ja nun - aber wie schaut es mit der restlichen Hardware aus? Ich kann mir z.B. gut vorstellen, dass eine Single-Core-CPU deutlich mehr Probleme mit dem Fenstermodus hat als eine Dual-/Quadcore-CPU. Und wie schaut es sonst mit den Grafikeinstellungen in WoW aus?


----------



## Chalyia (7. August 2009)

Prozessor : Intel Core  2 Quad CPU  Q8200 @ 2,33GHz ( Also 4 Kerne )
Ram : 4 GB
System : Windows Vista 64 Bit

_____________________________________________________________

Naja ich spiele nun im Vollbild Modus und gut ist.


----------

